# PCGH Heft-Archiv vor 2012



## Norisk699 (9. Februar 2013)

Servus miteinander.

In einer der letzten PCGH-DVDs war das Heft-Archiv von 2012 enthalten.

Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, dass die (alle?)  Hefte vor 2012 auch schon einmal auf Heft-DVD mit dabei waren.

Weiß jemand in welcher Ausgabe das gewesen ist? Ich wollte die nämlich mal von der verstaubenden DVD auf meinen PC ziehen dass ich da schön und schnell auf die alten Hefte zugreifen kann und nicht meine "Print-Sammlung" ausmotten muss wenn ich mal was aus einem alten Heft nachlesen will.

Danke schon mal !


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Mai 2013)

Im Einzelnen sind in der Ausgabe 02/2011 folgende Goodies enthalten: Nach  dem kompletten Heftarchiv der Jahre 2000 bis 2008 mit 100 Heft-PDFs in  Ausgabe 12/2010 folgen nun knapp 4.000 weitere Seiten in PDF-Form:  Darunter befinden sich zum Beispiel alle Extended-Teile der Jahre 2006  bis 2009, die Premium-Hefte bis zur jüngsten Premium-Ausgabe (Thema: Wow  Cataclysm) sowie zahlreiche Extreme- und Sonderhefte
Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 123 Ausgaben von PC Games Hardware  aus zehn Jahren! Von der Erstausgabe 11/2000 bis zur letzten Ausgabe des  vergangenen Jahres


PC Games Hardware 07/2012:135 Ausgaben als PDF erwarten Sie: Als PCGH-Ausgabe von 11/2000 bis 12/2011 sind als PDF auf dem Datenträger gespeichert.


Ausgabe 02/2013 PCGH-PDF-Archiv 2012
hatte mich gerade das selbe gefragt....


----------

